# Jackson, NJ CCO (Jackson Premium Outlets)



## alexisweaver (May 31, 2014)

Ladies!!!! There's a new CCO in Jackson, NJ!!!! I literally cried in excitement when I walked in. They said they've been here a month and are still trying to get more MAC stuff in. They have Viva lipglasses, stuff from the Glitter & Ice collection, polishes from Archie's and Marilyn. So much!!! I'm really excited and can't think. I picked up a few things. Ahhhhh!


----------



## Amby79 (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome! My aunt keeps reminding me we need to go. I wish they would put one in Jersey Gardens lol. Thats a local outlet heaven for me. I believe theres another one out here somewhere... I forgot where.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm so mad because I missed out on Heat Wave there. They sold out of it on opening day. BOOOO.

The other one is at the Jersey Shore Premium Outlets

  I picked up Nicki lipglasses, Goldmine eyeshadow, Stay By Me blush, and the discontinued NC55 for mom. Definitely going back in two weeks! It's soooo close.


----------



## Amby79 (Jun 5, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm so mad because I missed out on Heat Wave there. They sold out of it on opening day. BOOOO.   The other one is at the Jersey Shore Premium Outlets  I picked up Nicki lipglasses, Goldmine eyeshadow, Stay By Me blush, and the discontinued NC55 for mom. Definitely going back in two weeks! It's soooo close.


  Yes! I want to go there first... I'm scared lol. I just know I will go nuts in there


----------



## alexisweaver (Jun 20, 2014)

Went back today
  New:
  Pressed pigments
  Making Pretty- Runway Red ($19.75!!!)
  RiRi Brushes from Fall collection

  They do have Tom Ford lipstick but only two left. Not colours anyone would really desire. $35

  Lots of Smashbox and BB


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 5, 2014)

I was so confused when I saw this thread. I only remembered the cosmetic outlet that sells Lancome/armani products.  Good to know they have a Cosmetic Company Outlet now.  Another reason to take a trip this summer.  Thanks.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 5, 2014)

I was just there, again, today! It's awesome.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 5, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I was just there, again, today! It's awesome.


  I have to make a trip!  Did you get anything today?


----------



## alexisweaver (Jul 6, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> I have to make a trip! Did you get anything today?


  This time just the Tall, Dark & Handsome EDES, Mauveless Prolongwear eyeshadow, and the Riviera Life lip glass.

  MAC-wise, they got in a lot of pressed pigments, Archie's lip glass and pencil, RiRi Fall brushes, one Marilyn eyeshadow, lots of nail lacquers and stuff from the Glitter & Ice collection. For blushes:
  Honey Jasmine, Baby Don't go, Stay By Me, Love Cloud, Unconventional, Taupe Shape.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 6, 2014)

[@]alexisweaver[/@]  thank you! Definitely will make a trip some time this summer.  Maybe a quick stop on the way the Great Adventure


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking for Tom Ford Enchanted Quad, Emerald Lust Quad or any cream eyeshadows from tom ford.  Anyone been here recently and can tell me if they had these?


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 14, 2014)

I forgot to update. I was there a few days ago. There was only two TF lippies but they did just get a shipment in and were working it out.


----------



## alexisweaver (Feb 2, 2015)

Went back yesterday. They have the Maleficent red lip glass and the eyeshadow quad.


----------

